# Mira Field Training Pictures



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

You're so welcome!! I had a really great time and just love watching Mira go


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous dog


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Great pictures


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Those are nice pictures--love the last one. What a nice girl you have


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Great pictures. Great photographer. Great handler. Great dog.... 

Did I miss anything?


----------

